# Have you watched all the official James Bond Movies from 1962 to 2015?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I have watched them too many times.

My favourite ones are;

1.) 1969
2.) 1965
3.)1964
4.) 1971
5.) 1987


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I have watched them all. I've got the James Bond Ultimate Edition Box Set, all remastered with DTS sound. I've also got all of the James Craig Bond's as well, along with Casino Royal (David Niven) and "Never Say Never Again", which were not official James Bond releases.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I have watched them all. Brosnan is my favorite (I started with Tomorrow Never Dies, which is still my favorite of the Bond films).

There is an excellent podcast called The 602 Club that has done a retrospective series covering all of the pre-Craig films (they've covered his films but at different times). They only have Brosnan's last two to go this year.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Almost all of them, still trying to finish. I've seen all the Connery films, all but one of the Moore films, most of the Brosnans, and all the Craigs. So far my favorite is Casino Royale (2006) followed by From Russia With Love.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Is it just me or does anyone else also find most of Roger Moore's Bond films a bit silly?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Vasks said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else also find most of Roger Moore's Bond films a bit silly?


Yes, but that's their charm!!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Vasks said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else also find most of Roger Moore's Bond films a bit silly?


Roger Moore's Bond movies are a bit comedy


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes, and i even like Roger Moore's more corny ones. Some classic one-liners in there. The Craig ones are, by and large, my favourites, though.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Watched all of them multiple times. Skyfall is my favourite. Next are License to Kill and On Her Majesty's Secret Service. I don't quite like the formulaic ones.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The rather dark and no-nonsense 6th one, "_On Her Majesty´s Secret Service_" (1969), George Lazenby´s only movie in the series, remains one of my favourites.

Craig has taken up some of this again, but it´s getting a bit too much as regards the violence effects at times. I´ve become quite allergic to some of the racist and gender stereotypes that are so very present in many of the movies.


----------



## Digger (Jul 25, 2018)

Never been a Bond fan,i think the last one I watched was Goldfinger-i much prefer the Lancaster/Cooper type films.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> The rather dark and no-nonsense 6th one, "_On Her Majesty´s Secret Service_" (1969), George Lazenby´s only movie in the series, remains one of my favourites.
> 
> Craig has taken up some of this again, but it´s getting a bit too much as regards the violence effects at times. I´ve become quite allergic to some of the racist and gender stereotypes that are so very present in many of the movies.


I think the Lazenby one is the only one I never saw. I like the Connery ones best. They seem to get the mix of humor, action, and drama best. I really like the one liners you get after Bond kills someone. I miss that in the Daniel Craig movies. I wanted a quip in Specter when Mr Hinx got yanked off the train. I also wonder what happened to Blofeld's cat? I hope kitty was OK.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

In light of the massive British intelligence failures like the Cambridge Five I always felt the James Bond movies as being out of touch with reality. John Wickham Gascoyne Beresford Steed and Emma Knight might have done a better job!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My favorite line is from _Goldfinger_, when Bond, tied spread-eagle to a slab of gold and in immediate danger of being lasered in half from the crotch up, tells Goldfinger that he'll talk. Goldfinger says something like: "I don't expect you to talk, Mr. Bond; I expect you to die!". And so did I.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I grew up with Roger Moore, so I always thought he was the benchmark for Bond. Then I learned about Connery, heard all those older than me talk about how great he was. So I watched some of them (not all the Connery's) and I understood why everyone like him. Daltry, well,... 

I remember seeing the TV show "Remington Steele" and thinking to myself about Pierce Brosnan, "Wow, this guy was born to be James Bond." Then he was, and I enjoyed him. However, I have to give the crown to Daniel Craig. 

IMO, the BEST Bond ever. Gritty, tough, yet still debonair. I was saddened to hear that he is finished being Bond. I was hoping he would make another 3 or 4 Bonds. I can't imagine who they're going to get next. Whoever it is, has some big shoes to fill.

V


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Room2201974 said:


> In light of the massive British intelligence failures like the Cambridge Five I always felt the James Bond movies as being out of touch with reality. John Wickham Gascoyne Beresford Steed and Emma Knight might have done a better job!


What, when not fencing with diabolical masterminds who hide in haystacks, build OpArt mazes, love Dickens and telepaths, plant nuclear bombs under department stores, swap bodies, turn cats into killers, regress politicians to infancy (such a naughty nanny!), or resurrect the Hellfire Club - or are mind-controlling plants from outer space?

Reality? Quite, quite fantastic!

A lot of the Cathy Gale ones, though, are gritty, full of double agents and treason. Seen "The Wringer"?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I've seen them all - and like the David Niven _Casino Royale_ more than the Daniel Craig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes.

Back in the days when cinemas used to do reruns, I saw all the Connery ones over a couple of years in the 70s. Having caught up with the past, I saw three of Roger Moore's (with _Live and Let Die _as my favourite), the first Dalton, and Craig's _Spectre_. The rest I think I've seen on TV/DVD. (I may have gone to see Craig's _Casino Royale_, but I the only thing I remember about it is that I definitely fell asleep.)

I can't say I have a favourite actor. They each brought something to the role.

Just spotted that novelist Hilary Mantel reviewed _Licence to Kill _for the Spectator. She said, ""It is a very noisy film. There is a weary and repetitive note to the frenzy. The sex is low key and off-screen but there is a smirking perverse undertow which makes the film more disagreeable than a slasher movie."" I don't know about that particular Bond movie, but she might stick to Tudor intrigue - I'm not sure she's best suited to reviewing Bond!


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Thunderball. Breathless opening.


----------

